# Nên  thi công máy lạnh âm trần cho thiết kế công trình nào là chân ái



## nhung1hailongvan (16/11/20)

*Nơi thi công máy lạnh âm trần cho văn phòng công ty giá rẻ nhất là đâu?*


Lựa chọn một đơn vị thật uy tín, thật chuyên nghiệp mà giá cả lại phải chăng để hợp tác thi công máy lạnh âm trần cho văn phòng công ty, nói thật thì cũng khó… đặc biệt là trong tình hình cạnh tranh kinh doanh gay gắt giữa các đơn vị như hiện nay, ai cũng tự xưng là mình nổi bật nhất, tốt nhất…



Vậy đâu mới thực sự là nơi thi công máy lạnh âm trần cho văn phòng công ty giá rẻ nhất mà bạn nên gửi gắm? Theo dõi bài viết ngay để có mình câu trả lời và giảnh được những suất ưu đãi cực lớn về giá máy nhé!

Xem thêm: noi-thi-cong-may-lanh-am-tran-cho-van-phong-cong-ty-gia-re-nhat-la-dau.html 








*NƠI THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CHO VĂN PHÒNG CÔNG TY GIÁ RẺ NHẤT LÀ ĐÂU?*


Thi công máy lạnh âm trần cho văn phòng công ty cần đến một đội ngũ nhân viên có tay nghề cao, nếu quyết định nơi hợp tác không uy tín, không đảm bảo sự chuyên nghiệp, thì khả năng rất



Hải Long Vân là một trong những đơn vị nổi tiếng trên thị trường lạnh. Vinh dự được nằm trong top 2 đại lý bán lẻ có doanh số cao nhất trong những năm vừa qua, chuyên lắp đặt, thi công cho những công trình lớn như nhà xưởng, công ty sản xuất, nhà hàng tiệc cưới, và văn phòng công ty cũng không là ngoại lệ.



Lý giải cho sự tự tin đề cử mình vào vị trí là nơi thi công máy lạnh âm trần cho văn phòng công ty giá rẻ nhất này là vì:




*Giá sản phẩm bán lẻ tại Hải Long Vân luôn là rẻ nhất thị trường, cam kết là hàng chính hãng.*

Chúng tôi là một trong những đại lý cấp 1 có tiếng và lớn nhất nhì miền Nam của nhiều hãng _máy lạnh âm trần cho văn phòng công ty_. Được ủy quyền chính hãng và phân phối trực tiếp các sản phẩm từ trụ sở chính của ãng tại Việt Nam. Cam kết sản phẩm còn nguyên đai, nguyên kiện, có giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ, có hóa đơn chứng từ ghi rõ nơi xuất xứ. Đặc biệt, giá máy tại chúng tôi luôn là rẻ nhất miền Nam.




*Đội ngũ nhân viên kỹ thuật có tay nghề thi công máy lạnh âm trần cho văn phòng công ty cao, vật tư sử dụng đạt chuẩn.*

Thi công máy lạnh âm trần cho văn phòng công ty cần đến tay nghề cao, và đội ngũ nhân viên Hải Long Vân đã có kinh nghiệm trên 7 năm trong lĩnh vực lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cho văn phòng công ty này. Bên cạnh đó, vật tư sử dụng như ống đồng, dây điện, ống nước,… đều là hàng đảm bảo, cam kết việc thi công máy lạnh âm trần cho văn phòng công ty bạn hoàn hảo nhất có thể.



Bên cạnh đó, nếu bạn cần được khảo sát nhanh chóng và liền trong ngày, hãy liên hệ ngay vào Hotline 0909 787 022 (Mr Hoàng) để bàn bạc và hẹn địa điểm, sau 2 tiếng, kỹ thuật của chúng tôi sẽ có mặt tận nơi và tiến hành đo đạc cho bạn.










*THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CHO VĂN PHÒNG CÔNG TY CẦN NHỮNG QUY TRÌNH GÌ?*



*Bảng giá vật tư thi công máy lạnh âm trần cho văn phòng công ty tham khảo:*

*Nội dungĐVTGiá*

Nhân công lắp đặtMáy lạnh âm trần 2.0hp –  3.5hpBộ400.000Máy lạnh âm trần 4.0hp – 5.5hpBộ500.000
Máy lạnh âm trần 6.5hpBộ800.000


Ống đồng cách nhiệt 2 lớp (tùy theo vị trí lắp đặt mà giá có thể thay đổi)Máy lạnh âm trần 1.5hp – 2.0hpm150.000Máy lạnh âm trần 2.5hpm170.000
Máy lạnh âm trần 3.0hp – 3.5hpm230.000
Máy lạnh âm trần 4.0hp – 4.5hpm280.000
Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp – 5.5hpm320.000
Ống nước xả (keo, co, lơi)
m15.000 – 25.000Dây điện Cadivi
m10.000 – 15.000Bộ treo dàn lạnh âm trần
Bộ350.000 – 450.000Khung đỡ dàn nóng đặt sàn
CặpCall



***Lưu ý: Đơn vị trên đây chỉ là 1, còn lại công trình thực tế thi công máy lạnh âm trần cho văn phòng công ty cần phải được khảo sát thì mới có thể lên báo giá chính thức được, vì thế, ngay khi kết thúc, hãy nhanh chóng gọi ngay vào Hotline 0909 787 022 (Mr Hoàng) để được tư vấn và hẹn lịch khảo sát gần nhất nhé!










*THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CHO VĂN PHÒNG CÔNG TY CÓ NHỮNG HÃNG NÀO?*


Để *thi công máy lạnh âm trần cho văn phòng công ty*, trước hết cần phải lựa chọn được một sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần phù hợp với nhu cầu và kinh tế của bạn.



Trên thị trường hiện nay có rất nhiều hãng máy lạnh âm trần dành cho văn phòng công ty của bạn, và Hải Long Vân sẽ chia ra cho bạn làm 3 nhóm chính:




Nhóm máy lạnh âm trần cho văn phòng công ty tốt nhất: Daikin, Mitsubishi Heavy, Panasonic.
Nhóm máy lạnh âm trần cho văn phòng công ty giá tầm trung, thiết kế đẹp: LG, Gree, Reetech.
Nhóm máy lạnh âm trần cho văn phòng công ty giá rẻ nhất: Midea, Nagakawa, Sumikura.

=> Liên hệ ngày vào Hotline 0901 329 411 (Ms My) để được tư vấn kỹ hơn về sản phẩm, cũng như báo giá và giảm giá ưu đãi cho việc thi công máy lạnh âm trần cho văn phòng công ty nhé!















_Nhân viên kỹ thuật Hải Long Vân đang thi công máy lạnh âm trần Daikin thực tế_



*LỜI KẾT.*


Đừng quên 2 số Hotline 0909 787 022 (tư vấn kỹ thuật) và 0901 329 411 (báo giá nhanh chóng) sẽ luôn mở 24/7 để kịp thời tư vấn, khảo sát và báo giá trọn gói cho bạn nhanh nhất nhé, bên cạnh đó, chúng tôi có thể giảm giá cho bạn từ 100.000đ – 200.000đ/sản phẩm đấy!



Ngoài việc là nơi *thi công máy lạnh âm trần cho văn phòng công ty giá rẻ nhất*, Hải Long Vân còn là đại lý phân phối các sản phẩm máy lạnh tủ đứng, máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió, máy lạnh multi,… và dịch vụ lắp đặt, thi công chuyên nghiệp nhất miền Nam này. Liên hệ ngay khi bạn cần nhé!

Nguồn link tham khảo: https://maylanhhailongvan.vn/tin-tuc/thi-cong-lap-dat-may-lanh-am-tran-cassette-chuyen-nghiep-gia-re-nhat.html


----------

